# Riding western- at an english barn?!



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey all!

I recently found out through a bit of research that my 17 year old gelding has a long history of western riding before I had bought him. Now, he is very very good at English, we placed fourth at our last dressage show and he jumps amazing. He has good distances, a nice tuck, and he never refuses. 

I am very curious however about his western past. I myself have only ridden western a handful of times on trails at other barns on a variety of horses (including my old pony) but never ring work. I have 10+ years of riding, and I would just love to just buy a western saddle, put it on, and ride some trails and maybe a little but of ring work, I already know that he has a great jog and lope, sometimes I pretend I'm in a western pleasure class in an english saddle when i'm riding by myself 

The only problem is that I board at a large eventing and dressage barn. Everyone who boards is either an eventer, dressage rider, or hunt seat rider. One time someone did come to the barn with an appaloosa gelding who did western, and the barn owner was not to keen on it, she even insisted that she ride outside instead of the indoor arena. I just feel like it will be so frowned upon if I even show up with a western to my barn, that I'll cause a huge stink!

What should I do guys? Has anyone been a situation like this? I don't want to cause barn drama


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Tell them to shove it and do what you want. Ride in a western saddle proudly. You're paying to keep your horse there.

When my BO bought a new barn and I moved Abby there, I was one of the only people who rode western. Abby is 15.2hh and over 1200lbs. Not a tiny girl. She was one of the shortest horses because they all had giant warmbloods. 

They carried around their little saddles in their clean and crisp breeches while I had my, in comparison, giant barrel saddle with dirty jeans and boots. But I walked around and rode with my head held high and it was never a problem.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Guess it depends on the 'barn'. A prudent person would try talking to the owner of the barn first. It is HER property.

Her business model may include attracting folks for English riding. If so, that is her right. If you had the luxury of riding on your own property, you could do anything you darn well please. But if you don't...talk. Ask.

If the owner doesn't mind, THEN you can ignore the looks from other folks there.

I'm 53. Hard experience has taught me lots of folks will egg you on, then watch you take lumps without lifting a finger. Don't start a fight needlessly, and try to avoid fights you cannot win. If possible, use your mouth to avoid fights rather than start them.

And if the owner REALLY doesn't want you to ride western, and you do - part company amiably. Smile, say thanks for a lot of great memories, and move on.


----------



## Requiem (Jun 13, 2010)

I grew up in a barn like this, and I know the feeling. I grew up riding western and English, but always preferred bareback and western, (I used to be a pretty good little bareback rider :lol and pretty much everyone else rode English.

While you normally shouldn't _have_ to talk to a barn manager about it, as it is your horse and your money, (unless of course there is some code of conduct / rule that bans western riding at your barn,) it is still her property and it would be a good idea to talk to her. Discuss with her your intentions, and the situation. While she may not be keen on it, talking to her would give you the opportunity to open her up to your ideas.

I also agree with Bsms - if she really doesn't want you to, but you really do, I think it's time to move on. If I were put in a situation where they would actually tell me to ride somewhere else, I would do so - and take my business elsewhere. Luckily for me, the worst I ever got for riding western or gaited horses were some mean words and glares, but hey, I knew I'd done nothing wrong and it was their problem.

Remember that there's always multiple sides to a situation and often several ways to handle things. I think you should choose the way that will sit best with your barn manager if you're afraid of disrupting the peace. I hope I've helped some, and good luck!


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

I ride english at a western barn. I don't 100% fit in lol but my BO could care less what I ride. I would talk to the BO but if she's that restrictive on what saddle you ride in, I would personally not want to be at that barn at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I think if you explain to her that your not planning on switching over completely, just wanna do it for fun then she should be allright with it. 

Honestly, the barn owner really shouldnt care IMO. As long as your paying your board and being safe and responsible then why should it matter?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Id read your board agreement, if nothing is there I'd think Id tell people to mind their own business, honestly it would even occur to me to even wonder or care what anyone else is gonna say.


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

Do talk to the barn owner. I'd rather ask first and know before stirring up any ill feelings from the BO.

And definitely mention you're not looking at a complete change, but just for fun on occasion. If it's casual, I can't imagine they'd object.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree - it's best to talk to the owner. BOs can be very territorial about what goes on at their place. Best just to get it straight from the "horse's mouth."


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Tell them to shove it and do what you want. Ride in a western saddle proudly. You're paying to keep your horse there.


This!

It's not like you're going to back your trailer up and set a dozen cows loose in the arena and then proceed to practice your roping skills. 

Most of the English riders I know, trail ride in a Western saddle. They're comfy and they don't want to risk marring the ones they show in.


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

I have noticed in several different areas how one disipline looks down on the other. I have always ridden western and probably will always ride western-not because I have anything against english riding, I am just comfortable with hat I do and know. The barn where I keep my horses at--they are all english riders (which they credit to their roots in pony club and being from parents that came from over-seas), we respect each other and admire eachothers skills, and even ask eachother for advice--we even lend "tools" back and forth). I go to watch western events and listen to many people talk down about the unnatural and prudish english riders who pamper their horses and make it so they are soft and sickly, all shaved and in their blankets, every fadget used and the unnatural way a horse must carry themselves. I go and watch my cousin who competes in dressage and jumping, and often visit her barn with her to see her horse; when many find out that I ride western, I feel that I am treated as an inferior-my cousin talks about haw the people at her barn the the "western people" are haywire, untalented, undiciplined, unsophisticated western people who dont care for their horses-leve them in the pasture year-round and only feed *gasp* hay. I feel that people should be brought together by their love of horses and not segregated by the style in which they choose to ride or events they choose to compete. We can learn form eachother! I think it is rediculous that a barn would not allow you to ride whichever style you wished, that would be enough for me to pack my bags in a hurry-how can you enjoy your horse and riding if you are told how you must ride? I have horses, I pay good money to have them in a certian place, I will abide by the rules that keep everyone safe and respectful-but do not tell me how to ride!


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

mramsay said:


> I go and watch my cousin who competes in dressage and jumping, and often visit her barn with her to see her horse; when many find out that I ride western, I feel that I am treated as an inferior-my cousin talks about haw the people at her barn the the "western people" are haywire, untalented, undiciplined, unsophisticated western people who dont care for their horses-leve them in the pasture year-round and only feed *gasp* hay.


I think you need to talk with your cousin.

Sorry to say but this kind of talk goes on at any barn with mixed styles of riders. I ride dressage with one other person out of about 30 horses. The rest are western. We are treated as if we are snobbish or trying to ride better than others. We hear it and feel it too. I think the key is to keep an open mind on both sides. There are many ways to ride and train horses. 

I think whatever style you wish to ride, if it is an english barn, and the owner is selling it as an english barn, that is the preferred style. If it is a western barn, then that is the preferred style. Some barns allow for any style. Can you ride the other style - yes. But if the owner is promoting their barn as a certain discipline, you have to respect that. You are always free to move on.


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, please dismiss all my typos! LOL it as late at night and I was half asleep  My cousin doesnt talk like this but the others at her barn do and she tells me about it


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Man, I can't believe a barn owner or anyone else for that matter, would care which saddle you ride in. If you are doing something crazy or reckless, sure, but riding in a different style saddle? How could that negatively impact anyone? If that's the way it is, then the barn owner is a snob, IMO. 

I couldn't imagine a barn owner telling me what I can or can't do with my horse, unless it is reckless or hinders the other boarders. But switching saddles? How could that bother anyone? That boggles my mind.

I used to catch some flack for owning Arabians (that I trail rode EVERYWHERE, by myself, they are not crazy thank you very much) but I was a teenager boarding among other teenagers, so you always get that kind of teasing. But I can't imagine someone coming down on someone for what tack they use, especially among adults. Yup, that still boggles my mind!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Declare to all and sundry you are considering taking up endurance riding.

Go buy a plastic treeless saddle.
Go buy a jockeys skull cap together with a jockey cap cover & a cowboy hat which is a couple of sizes too large,
Buy your self a set of big broad stainless steel stirrup irons and fit a pair of rubber inserts.

Tack the horse up with the new saddle and adjust the stirrup leathers so that your legs hang down straight but leave enough room to be able to stand in the sitrrups with an inch between your butt and the seat.

Use a simple snaffle. Buy a Texan one eared bridle. Use regular reins - but see if you can get some long ones with a buckle in the middle.

Enter the schooling arena for all to see.
When the barn owner is about - shorten the stirrup leathers, bring the knees up, and ride collected - in a rounded outline -if you know how - Use both hands on the reins and keep a gentle contact with the horse's mouth. Always rise to the trot and practise slow canters.
Carry a short crop.

When the silly old biddy is out of sight:
Lengthen the stirrup leathers. Straighten the legs. Exert gentle pressure on both stirrup irons,
Let the reins drop and ride 'long and low' holding the reins in one hand.
To turn left, lay the reins on the horse's right neck.and exert a very subtle
pressure. Push the left heel into the horse's flank.
Always sit to the trot - no rising.
Slow the horse down to a jog with light pressure on the bit and sit in and sit up.

When riding English - call 'Walk On', when riding Western say 'Giddy up'

Then see if anyone says anything - especially the Old Barn Biddy.

Remember when in Texas: 'do as the cowboys do'. They won't care if you ride English in a Western saddle.
They won't care either if you have a skull cap under that oversized cowboy hat.
Just remember to step out of the stirrups when you dismount. 

As for the horse - well he will just follow his mistress's instructions - no problem


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have experienced this in the past. I would also suggest talking to the BO, and if they are really that close minded-I would be gone. I have my horses to enjoy them. One is English, one western, and I will ride whichever I please whenever, without looking back. I would prefer not to be around judgemental people. Just me. And yes-it has been my experience that the people who ride "english" (which includes several disciplines) have their panties a bit too tight for me. Relax, enjoy and open your mind. You just might learn something!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Poseidon said:


> Tell them to shove it and do what you want.


That is really a very very poor attitude. They can just as easily tell the OP to 'shove it' and find a new barn.

I do not see any difference in how anyone rides. Heck, we have folks that come to team sorting practice all dolled up as if they were riding a dressage test. It's personal preference.

HOWEVER, there is this thing called respect. If the barn has rules, you need to respect those rules. If there are no rules, then it never hurts to ask. No 'shoving' required.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Man, the more I read, the more and more and more I love my barn.

It is such a variety. It is primarily English--mostly hunters/eventers--but there are also lots of gamers, trail riders, natural horsemanship...
The arena is filled with jumps, but there are always the barrels and poles along the rails, just as there are those wooden platforms used by NH sitting in the round pen.

I have not met a single judgmental soul in the whole place.

Sorry, I just love the place so much!
If I had only included the name it would be a marketing advertisement! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Tell them to shove it and do what you want. Ride in a western saddle proudly. *You're paying to keep your horse there. *


I know it's a private business, but you are horse training, NOT dog training or marathon cross training. If it's THAT big a problem for them, I guess you'll have words and part ways, but I doubt it.


Poseidon said:


> When my BO bought a new barn and I moved Abby there, I was one of the only people who rode western. Abby is 15.2hh and over 1200lbs. Not a tiny girl. She was one of the shortest horses because they all had giant warmbloods.


The _last_ time I enjoyed a huge trot and a "canter at sea" was when I was a little girl and didn't know any better. _Is it just ME?_


Poseidon said:


> They carried around their little saddles in their clean and crisp breeches while I had my, in comparison, giant barrel saddle with dirty jeans and boots. But I walked around and rode with my head held high and it was never a problem.


Now, WAIT A MINUTE--I STILL like to pull my hair back neatly and wear my helmet properly. Can't say my pants stay that clean, now that my horses are in my back yard and it's ME doing all of the labor. ROFL


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

English riders also do the catty thing towards other disciplines -- Dressage vs Hunters vs Eventers vs Jumpers, etc. 

That being said, a lot of bigger/show barns are pretty picky about their image. And on some level, you have to be, in order to attract certain boarders and students.

My thing right now is hunter equitation. If I had to switch barns/trainers, I'm going to a hunter barn. Not dressage and not eventing. And definitely not Western. Not only do I want to benefit from an experienced instructor, I want to be around other riders like me. I want to know what the trends are in the ring, how people were judged in their last show, if any clinics are coming up, the tack people are using ... It's not so much about one discipline being better than another as it is being in an environment that will benefit your riding in your discipline. 

Of course, if all I wanted to do was hack around and not do shows, then no, it wouldn't matter what barn I was at, and I wouldn't care if someone was doing saddleseat on one end of the arena while someone was doing barrels on the other.

I also wouldn't care if I were at a hunter barn and saw someone riding in a western saddle from time to time. But if I went to a barn and saw several people in western saddles, I might would look elsewhere. 

(And for the record, my current barn is an eventing barn that welcomes all disciplines. Right now, I'm relearning everything, so the emphasis is not on showing. Yet. But when the time comes, I am prepared to go to a hunter barn.)



mls said:


> HOWEVER, there is this thing called respect. If the barn has rules, you need to respect those rules. If there are no rules, then it never hurts to ask. No 'shoving' required.


This. Especially since the OP mentioned the BO/BM not being so fond of the last person who rode around in a Western saddle.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm a BO & the only time I've asked a person's discipline is out of curiosity. I've got Western, HS & Saddleseat riders, some show. At the end of the day my chores don't change regardless of how the horse is ridden. No one here is catty.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm so happy to be my OWN Barn Owner and, like "Barf" (1/2 man 1/2 dog), I am my own best friend.


----------



## corporate pride (Feb 23, 2010)

WOW!!!!! i am glad here in bunbury wa i don't have that problem!
i'm a member of an agistment property (barn) that lets you do what ever disciplin that you want.
everyone is open minded and learn from each other. i bought a horse off one of the other agistees there and she used a different training method on barney for lunging that i have never seen before, the property owner poped into my lunge session and explained the method that was used on him and how it is done. i tried it, decided that it works for him and he responses better.
i'm also going to try camp drafting on my ex eventer and no one gives two hoots, she has rules for safety and respect and that's it. mostly everyone events, but there's a few that don't and *gasp* ride in stock saddles LOL

i would talk to you BO and fine out if it's ok to do this if not leave. find an open minded barn and have fun!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Wow. I had no idea that barns could be so departmentalized. I board at a barn where the majority of the people ride in a Western saddle. Most are recreational riders and a Western saddle just suits their needs better. When I started boarding, the barn owner asked me what style I rode. When I replied "English", do you know what he said?

"I knew it. You look like the type to enjoy English more, just because you're so small and it can't be easy for you to hoist a Western saddle around. If you ever want to borrow a Western saddle, just give me a holler."

That was it. Personally, I think that if you pay board, you should be able to ride in the style that you enjoy. Provided it's not a strict dressage facility or something like that (they'd advertise as such, I'm sure), I don't see what the big deal is. Talk to the barn owner, explain why you want to try Western once in a while and I don't think she'd have an issue. I mean, it's not like you'll be stomping around in cowboy boots, spurs and swinging a lasso.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I know there are a lot of posts on this but I am going to say that if your BO has a problem with a person riding western at her barn than you need to find a new place to board that is open to all types of riding.
I personally prefer english but I also like to hope on and ride a bit of western...to me it's a lot easier,lol.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Opus said:


> English riders also do the catty thing towards other disciplines -- Dressage vs Hunters vs Eventers vs Jumpers, etc.
> 
> That being said, a lot of bigger/show barns are pretty picky about their image. And on some level, you have to be, in order to attract certain boarders and students.Understand totally, and you are right. This is also true of ANY discipline, it just seems the English are much less accepting of others, and I have been on both sides of that fence. I doubt a true reining barn would care, unless you left the jumps up, tho. It is the English disciplines who are all into what sadlle etc., IMO.
> 
> ...


I have to honestly say, that after spending 30+ years as an English rider, I look now and see, generally, a group of way too up tight people. What I know of western, at least reining, the people are exceedingly helpful, and friendly. It is no where nearly as cutthroat and unpleasant as the hunter world I grew up in. MUCH more enjoyable, and I am too old to really care anymore what anyone thinks.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

OP, is your barn a lesson/show barn? If so, I can understand _a little_ about your BO not wanting other disciplines in the barn. Especially if You're activily involved in the lesson/showing program.
However, since you just want to play around with it and you're not intending to switch disciplines,.. or drag other boarders to the "darkside," I really don't see the problem!!

My barn is full of casual riders. Trails mostly, but we also have some jumpers who actively show, and myself, I drive. We all get along just fine.


----------



## Jumpehunter (Jul 29, 2011)

WESTERN PRIDE MAN!!! get the gaudiest flashy saddle you can afford march right in a nd put that sucker on your horse and ride proud!!!!! haha okay maybe not flashy and gaudy but seriously don't let people's snobby opinion ruin your fun!! me and my instructor turned a completely WP barn into a jumping and english pleasure barn haha gotta love it. i rode western exclusively for 7 years before riding english. get a hat and a lasso and show them. if they give you crap then well smile and take 'em down a notch. 

have a good time with this !! :lol:


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

I would agree that _some_ english riders can be snobbish and even cliquish. I ride english too, not so much to be like them but I like it, my horse likes it and the saddle is much lighter and easier to put on. BUT, the people who are snobbish and cliquish at the barn are also snobbish and cliquish outside the barn as well. Personality doesn't change once you leave. You may just have one big uptight group at a certain barn and it would be difficult for anyone to break into the circle.

Because people tend to look at english riders as snobs, I go out of my way to be nice to people at the barn. So does my friend. We try to change the stereotype.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Hang on think I missed a memo here I'm supposed to be CLEAN to ride English?! Oops Im clean when I'm teaching and even that depends who the student is. Have taught more than once with bareback bum! 

On topic I'd talk to your BO id understand if she was avoiding confusing lesson kids etc but surely you guys could work around each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> Tell them to shove it and do what you want. Ride in a western saddle proudly. You're paying to keep your horse there.


Um, no.
And I do not think it has anything to do with barn owners or riders being English snobs.

When you board and train at a show barn you are expected to subscribe to the barn's theories on training, etc.

Someone tooling around trying out western probably does not coincide with those theories when you are at a dressage/eventing show barn.

And yes, the barn has a reputation of presenting a professional look. If a serious competitor came out to look at the facility and found someone attempting to figure out how to trope on their horse it would not look favorable for the barn.

And no, I have nothing against Western. It is what my old man did before I bought him. I bought Western tack just to enjoy him. 



Ask your BO. Tell them you just want to have fun from time to time. 


PS, making a western rider ride outside (or inside) while the rest of the people ride English in the other ring might have simply been the desire to not have their English students having to maneuver around a much slower animal.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Alwaysbehind said:


> PS, making a western rider ride outside (or inside) while the rest of the people ride English in the other ring might have simply been the desire to not have their English students having to maneuver around a much slower animal.


And then it depends on what type of western rider you are! :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Valid point, MLS.

I assumed (sigh) that she was talking about WP not team penning or barrels.




Things like this is why there are all kinds of barns.

If you want to putter with many different styles of riding you do not board at a big time show barn that specializes in one style of showing.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

You pay the same board as anyone else. Do what you want with YOUR horse. Riding should be about enjoying the time you have with your horse, whether that's english, dressage, western, etc. If your horse enjoys it, and you enjoy it, who cares what anyone else thinks. You aren't trying to "convert" anyone at the barn, and if they have a problem with what kind of saddle is on your horse, that's their issue, NOT yours.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I just don't understand the "English are snobs" stereotype.... I grew up riding Western and then changed to English about four years ago, so I've seen both sides of the fence.

Are there snobby English riders? Of course!
Just as there are plenty of snobbish Western riders.

I can honestly say that, in my years of riding and showing, I met more rude, snobby Western riders than I did English riders.

Like I said earlier, my barn is primarily English, and I have not met a single mean or snobby person there.
If I'm say, walking down the barn aisle and I see a person I haven't met, I'll say a cheerful, "Hey!"
Not once have I gotten a, "....hey?" or anything of the sort.

It has always been a happy, polite response, and then they usually go on to ask me which horse I own, how long have I been riding, etc etc.

I don't know. It must be different in other parts of the country, because here the snob level is equal on both sides.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Sunny, I think it is more a matter of that we (general we) see what we want to see, not that different places are necessary that much more snobby than others.


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> This statement speaks volumes. Not the other disciplines but DEFINITELY NOT western? Hmm. As one who enjoys both, I am frankly a bit put off by that. Why so "definitely"? Why is it SO distasteful?


It has nothing to do with western being distasteful. It's a matter of practicality. 

What exactly would I benefit from -- as a _competitive_ hunter equitation rider -- at a Western barn? Lessons? Discussion about the newest helmet/jacket/tack trends? Carpooling with a group to a George Morris clinic?

At least with an eventing barn, I'd get jumping lessons. Dressage is down there with western, just because the seats/positions are so very different. The only perk would be that it still would be an English discipline, and I wouldn't feel so foreign. 

And why is it you slammed me for the above, but then ignored this statement:



> *Of course, if all I wanted to do was hack around and not do shows*, then no, it wouldn't matter what barn I was at, *and I wouldn't care if someone was doing saddleseat on one end of the arena while someone was doing barrels on the other.*


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

centrestableswendy said:


> You pay the same board as anyone else. Do what you want with YOUR horse. Riding should be about enjoying the time you have with your horse, whether that's english, dressage, western, etc. If your horse enjoys it, and you enjoy it, who cares what anyone else thinks. You aren't trying to "convert" anyone at the barn, and if they have a problem with what kind of saddle is on your horse, that's their issue, NOT yours.


Again - it goes back to the barn. As Always said - if it's a training or lesson barn and they specifically draw a clientel from a sector of the horse world - they do not want me loping circles and doing roll backs while they are showing a dressage client the arena.

Again - communication is key. No - there should not be an issue but rules are rules. Some folks don't see the big deal in leaving their manure pile the horse made while being groomed to clean up after they are done riding. To me it's a huge deal to expect everyone to walk around it in the alley.

If there is no rule or policy - it's as simply as asking a question.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Opus said:


> It has nothing to do with western being distasteful. It's a matter of practicality.
> 
> What exactly would I benefit from -- as a _competitive_ hunter equitation rider -- at a Western barn? Lessons? Discussion about the newest helmet/jacket/tack trends? Carpooling with a group to a George Morris clinic?
> 
> ...


 Maybe because that statement didn't bother me?:wink:

If, as you specifically said, "dressage is 'down there' (whereever THAT may be) with western" then why did you specifically say not..., not dressage, _but especially _not western? Sure sounds like Western will give you cooties to me!


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

As someone who has ridden and worked for a variety of operations. Like the voices of reason have put out there. Just approach the BO before you go buying a saddle (you think english saddles are pricey? just wait till you see the price tags on them darn things). AlwaysBehind is right, they may have a specific image to uphold and if your area is competitive, this could cost them money.

Opus~ I understand your point of view. You ride at a Hunter barn (well an eventing barn) to further yourself and meet your goals. I will tell you as someone who rode Hunters for years.... don't snub the other disciplines. They all have something to offer. Especially dressage. But if you're with a trainer you generally follow their beliefs. 

I board at an Eventing barn because I am getting into eventing and need those type of facilities and assistance. But I'm lucky their pretty open minded on training (or at least haven't said anything to me). I have no problem using NH, reining, WP or any other training method. It's what ever works for me and my horse. Though I do get odd looks when I ride dressage in a western saddle. Hey... it sits me right, allows my leg to relax down and fits my beast till I can find a dressage saddle that fits my needs an wallet. We had a blast at our last PC meeting. I taught everyone the basics of barrel racing. We're going to go to a fun show to try it out.... Warmbloods doing barrels, it ought to be entertaining.


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> Maybe because that statement didn't bother me?:wink:
> 
> If, as you specifically said, "dressage is 'down there' (whereever THAT may be) with western" then why did you specifically say not..., not dressage, _but especially _not western? Sure sounds like Western will give you cooties to me!


*Down there:* Bottom of my list

*Especially not Western:* Especially not practical. At all.

But, feel free to ignore my previous questions about how riding at a Western barn would make any sense what so ever for me. Oh, and thanks for implying that I'm an English snob. :wink:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

MudPaint said:


> As someone who has ridden and worked for a variety of operations. Like the voices of reason have put out there. Just approach the BO before you go buying a saddle (you think english saddles are pricey? just wait till you see the price tags on them darn things). AlwaysBehind is right, they may have a specific image to uphold and if your area is competitive, this could cost them money.
> 
> Opus~ I understand your point of view. You ride at a Hunter barn (well an eventing barn) to further yourself and meet your goals. I will tell you as someone who rode Hunters for years.... don't snub the other disciplines. They all have something to offer. Especially dressage. But if you're with a trainer you generally follow their beliefs.
> 
> I board at an Eventing barn because I am getting into eventing and need those type of facilities and assistance. But I'm lucky their pretty open minded on training (or at least haven't said anything to me). I have no problem using NH, reining, WP or any other training method. It's what ever works for me and my horse. Though I do get odd looks when I ride dressage in a western saddle. Hey... it sits me right, allows my leg to relax down and fits my beast till I can find a dressage saddle that fits my needs an wallet. We had a blast at our last PC meeting. I taught everyone the basics of barrel racing. We're going to go to a fun show to try it out.... Warmbloods doing barrels, it ought to be entertaining.


great post.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Meanwhile, as we discuss if the world is full of English snobs or not, I'm dying to know if Mickey (OP) rode western or not. 

About four years ago I boarded at dressage barn. Was even stated so in the name of the stable. I wanted to ride more horse Western just because I never had ridden him western and I was curious. I saddled him up with a western saddle and snuck out the back. We rode for awhile out in the field and I snuck back in. That was it. But what I want to emphasize is that I "snuck". I knew it wouldn't be truly acceptable that I continue to ride western. Not because I was treated poorly but because rules are rules. I never rode him western again. 

It's about rules, not snobbiness. No one agrees with the fact that it is okay to be rude or snobs. What they are saying is - rules are rules. Just like no shoes, no shirt, no service. Some even hang the sign on the window. Curse it all you want, but you still have to put a shirt on to eat. If not, you go somewhere else that lets you eat topless!


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

MudPaint said:


> Though I do get odd looks when I ride dressage in a western saddle. Hey... it sits me right, allows my leg to relax down and fits my beast till I can find a dressage saddle that fits my needs an wallet.


MudPaint, what about Western Dressage? Have you heard about it? 

Western Dressage Association


----------



## AKBarbWire (Aug 6, 2009)

Love reading all these posts!

If you want people to talk crap to you, try riding a gaited horse & all the ignorance that brings up! 

As for the OP, I don't know if the barn is a general use barn or not, but there are a couple here if you rode a different discipline, you would be asked to go. That is not hacking about, that is getting serious about it. If it is a show barn, why would you want to pay that price just to have a horse to enjoy? I know our show barns come at a premium.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

BaileyJo said:


> MudPaint, what about Western Dressage? Have you heard about it?
> 
> Western Dressage Association



I have! It's sorta where I got the idea from. That and watching some clinicians in western tack performing half passes and a variety of moves. There's a softness they obtain that I would love to achieve half of.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

WARNING, photos are a bit big! My apologies!

This is really getting kind of ridiculous!

Let's get this straight:

A boarder bays the *BO *to board the horse at their site.

The BO does *not *pay the boarder to ride at their barn.

Therefore, the boarder has the right to ride *anything *and *everything *they darn well please _as long as _they are not being dangerous or reckless. 

(Quotes below are hypothetical, gathered from the general gist of this conversation).

"What about the BO's reputation?"

In my opinion an open and friendly enviornment is worth more than a snobby place with closed-minded people, and will bring more enjoyment to people's horseback riding lives. And the BO has to work to get a reputation of doing good work, having reasonable prices, and just overall having a good place- _not _"We focus on English/Western _only _so we're WAY better than the rest!"

"If _I _was looking for a barn, I'd look for a barn that was focusing on my disicipline. Seeing too many horses in the opposite saddle would turn me away."

I can totally understand that. You should ride at a barn that fits _you _and riding at the barn that is the opposite is impractical and a waste of time. _But _what should people care what leisure riders who are not taking lessons or maybe even really participating in barn life are riding? An English barn can still be an English barn with a few Western riders, you know.

So in conclusion a friendly, non-agressive environment may well reap more rewards than a place where the riders keep their noses in the air and can't see past their own narrow-minded beliefs.

Do what YOU want to do and don't pay attention to what other people think or say. They are not you and can not say what is best for you or what you should enjoy most. If people give you trouble, I would politely tell them to please keep their opinions to themselves as you do not cause trouble and pay just like the rest of them. If you continue to have trouble pack up and take your money elsewhere.

On the other topic this conversation has somehow gotten into:

Why have we gotten into a Western Vs. English debate, first of all?

Second of all, English and Western are *just as good, just as hard and just as important. *Just because a person rides one or the other does not mean they are a horrible and/or awesome person. I have ridden both Western and English, so let me break a few myths right here:

***Western riders can be just as snobby as English riders. It comes from them focusing on English riders' snobbiness and then in there cockiness it turns around and sneaks up on them.
***Not all Western riders are uneducated, neglect their horses or are hillbillies sippin' moonshine.
***Western competition can be just as fierce as English competition, providing you live in the right place.
***English riders get dirty too- and _get this, _some of us don't even _mind! _
*The Shocking Evidence of Two English Riders Getting Dirty:*








*English riders don't always hand their horse off to a groom before a show, and in fact know how to take care of horses.
*More Shocking Evidence of English Riders Being Knowledgeable:*








*English competition isn't always cutthroat.
*Photograph of An English Rider Having Fun- Possibly Faked?*








(I know the photo seems random, but this was taken at our annual barn sleepover in a tent).
*Western riders can ride JUST AS WELL as English riders!
*Bareback/Western Rider Scandalously Not Killing Horse Through Sheer Bad Riding Ability:*









What I'm saying here, people, is learn to look at yourself objectively. No, your community is not peaches N' cream above the others. No, you are not the best (and so therefore your discipline is not "Oh my _goodness _so much better than any other!!!111"). 

I _love _English and I _love _Western. So why can't we all get along? Guess what?

Almost all of us universally _love _horses. So why does it matter what saddle we ride in? If we show or trail ride?

....It doesn't.

/Rant.


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

Well said Cinder! I have my own place, my own horses and am super lucky that I can saddle whoever I want up in whatever tack I want. Ride my cutting horse english over a couple jumps? Sure! I love riding both disciplines and even though I ride more western mostly because english saddles lack large saddlebags for carrying beer, and they have limited areas for tieing a cow to, I still like to pop over a few jumps and even show in an english flat class. I will then take that horse and run them on a barrel pattern. We all love horses! Just get over the differences and enjoy yourselves. Go try a different discipline! Its fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

